# Abnormal Pap Smear (long)



## LoveMakeup4Real (Apr 2, 2010)

Will update  thanks all!


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Apr 2, 2010)

I went through the same thing last year. I was terrified!! But it's really not that bad. It does NOT mean you have genital warts - it is just the same virus that can cause it. HPV is also something that the majority of women get at some point in their lives. Usually your immune system takes care of it - if not, you can get changes in your cervix cells - these changes can be low to high grade, which is why they do the colposcopy. 

The colposcopy is basically a more in-depth pap. They will take some scrapes of the inside of the cervix (sometimes deeper) and they may or may not take a small sample to biopsy. The doctor will spray vinegar on the cervix prior to the colposcopy, as this makes the cells more visible that they need to scrape. Afterwards, they put a gross paste on (to prevent bleeding) that will eventually discharge out (GROSS I know!). If they take a biopsy, you will feel a painful pinch. Aside from that, I didn't find the whole procedure to be much worse than a routine pap.

My colposcopy results showed that I had high-grade cells. So I was then scheduled for a LEEP procedure, where they use electro-cautery to remove the bottom portion of the cervix. This was painful, but not too bad. It feels like you have bad period cramps afterwards. I then had to follow-up with another colposcopy so they could ensure they had removed all the pre-cancer cells. Sometimes you may have to continue having colposcopies for up to two years (one every six months).

My last colposcopy was in January of this year - I couldn't WAIT for my results. And YAY! They came back clear of all the high grade cells! I can now resume regular pap smears at my doctor's office this December.

At the beginning of it all, it seemed really overwhelming and scary. But now, I realize it isn't that  bad. I became aware that this is fairly common in young women.

I wish you good luck and I hope sharing my experience makes you feel a bit better. If you want to know anything more, of even just want someone to chat with, please feel free to send me a PM


----------



## LoveMakeup4Real (Apr 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VeXedPiNk* 

 
_I went through the same thing last year. I was terrified!! But it's really not that bad. It does NOT mean you have genital warts - it is just the same virus that can cause it. HPV is also something that the majority of women get at some point in their lives. Usually your immune system takes care of it - if not, you can get changes in your cervix cells - these changes can be low to high grade, which is why they do the colposcopy. 

The colposcopy is basically a more in-depth pap. They will take some scrapes of the inside of the cervix (sometimes deeper) and they may or may not take a small sample to biopsy. The doctor will spray vinegar on the cervix prior to the colposcopy, as this makes the cells more visible that they need to scrape. Afterwards, they put a gross paste on (to prevent bleeding) that will eventually discharge out (GROSS I know!). If they take a biopsy, you will feel a painful pinch. Aside from that, I didn't find the whole procedure to be much worse than a routine pap.

My colposcopy results showed that I had high-grade cells. So I was then scheduled for a LEEP procedure, where they use electro-cautery to remove the bottom portion of the cervix. This was painful, but not too bad. It feels like you have bad period cramps afterwards. I then had to follow-up with another colposcopy so they could ensure they had removed all the pre-cancer cells. Sometimes you may have to continue having colposcopies for up to two years (one every six months).

My last colposcopy was in January of this year - I couldn't WAIT for my results. And YAY! They came back clear of all the high grade cells! I can now resume regular pap smears at my doctor's office this December.

At the beginning of it all, it seemed really overwhelming and scary. But now, I realize it isn't that  bad. I became aware that this is fairly common in young women.

I wish you good luck and I hope sharing my experience makes you feel a bit better. If you want to know anything more, of even just want someone to chat with, please feel free to send me a PM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 






 Thank you so so much for this. I feel a lot better. Having just gotten off the phone with the doctor before I was panicking and overwhelmed and just needed to hear from someone who has been through this rather than hearing from worried siblings. So this really made me feel better! In the meantime I'll stop worrying and stressing myself and just remain positive. I'm just glad I did get this pap smear done, almost canceled 3 times!! Lol. 

Again, thank you for taking the time to write all this in detail and sharing your personal story. I truly appreciate it. Thank God your test results came back clear! I can't thank you enough


----------



## marusia (Apr 2, 2010)

First off, make sure you take 800mg ibuprofen an hour before you go. It will help. Second off, don't listen to your sisters. I once asked my OBGYN nurse how common it was, and she said 17 out of 20 of their patients have it. It can pass within 1-2 years on it's own. My sister had mid-grade abnormal cells and when she got her colposcopy, she  was told it was her body wash that offset her cells, weird huh? Don't work yourself into a frenzy just yet, it could be something simple like that. I had to have a LEEP as well. The LEEP wasn't as bad as the biopsy, but the biopsy wasn't horrible either. In my sister's case, they didn't have to biopsy. The vinegar didn't make anything show up. I, too, am here if you need advice. Just chill out in the meantime!


----------



## marusia (Apr 2, 2010)

Also, HPV usually isn't even genital warts...wearing condoms doesn't block HPV, and men can't even get tested for HPV. Tell your sisters to put that in their pipe and smoke it.


----------



## LoveMakeup4Real (Apr 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marusia* 

 
_First off, make sure you take 800mg ibuprofen an hour before you go. It will help. Second off, don't listen to your sisters. I once asked my OBGYN nurse how common it was, and she said 17 out of 20 of their patients have it.* It can pass within 1-2 years on it's own. *My sister had mid-grade abnormal cells and when she got her colposcopy, she  was told it was her body wash that offset her cells, weird huh? Don't work yourself into a frenzy just yet, it could be something simple like that. I had to have a LEEP as well. The LEEP wasn't as bad as the biopsy, but the biopsy wasn't horrible either. In my sister's case, they didn't have to biopsy. The vinegar didn't make anything show up. I, too, am here if you need advice. Just chill out in the meantime! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hi! Thanks for the tip, I will def. take some Advil before going. When you say the bolded what do you mean... like completely gone or lay dormant? Yeah, that is weird. Thanks for the support


----------



## LoveMakeup4Real (Apr 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marusia* 

 
_Also, HPV usually isn't even genital warts...wearing condoms doesn't block HPV, and men can't even get tested for HPV. *Tell your sisters to put that in their pipe and smoke it. *_

 






 Will do! They were just worried and have a weird way of showing it but have become more sympathetic; about time ha. Thanks!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 3, 2010)

i'm pleased your sisters have eased up on you a bit. what the were saying in the first place was harsh and wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i've not been in this situation myself, however try and stay positive. and these other ladies here i hope have re-assured you. let us know how it all goes for you


----------



## LoveMakeup4Real (Apr 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i'm pleased your sisters have eased up on you a bit. what the were saying in the first place was harsh and wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i've not been in this situation myself, however try and stay positive. and these other ladies here i hope have re-assured you. let us know how it all goes for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yeah what they were initially saying hurt A LOT, but glad I came here right away for moral support, Specktra is the best! Ha. My test is on Thursday and I'm sure it takes about 2 weeks to get the biopsy results back so another long wait, oh well. I will update then, thanks again.


----------



## marusia (Apr 3, 2010)

I mean it actually goes away all together. Not always, but most cases. I had my test in 2006 and I haven't had any issues since. I just gave birth to a healthy baby girl 2-10. There's no reason to worry until you get the results back, and even then it's still ok. I asked my Dr. how many times she'd had a patient die from cancer, it was twice. Both times was because they waited too long between pap smears. If you get tested regularly, there's nothing to worry about. It takes a while for abnormal cervix cells to become cancerous. Better to treat it now! So, don't be worried, be happy everything is caught in time.


----------

